# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEΑR FM 15 WATT

## aris52

ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## SeAfasia

σε χαιρετώ,
ο μετασχηματιστής προσσαρμογής στην είσοδο τι τύπος είναι;

----------


## aris52

ΒΝ202/62 Ferite Κωστα 3 σπειρες 0.6mm

----------


## SeAfasia

> ΒΝ202/62 Ferite Κωστα 3 σπειρες 0.6mm



για κοίτα εδώ και πες μου πάλι το τύπο:
*toroids*

----------


## aris52

*BN-61-202 
*

----------


## SeAfasia

το έφτιαξες εν τέλει Νεκτάριε;

----------


## liat

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιο εύκολο για σένα να το σχεδιάσεις σε χαρτί, να το scanάρεις ή τραβήξεις φωτογραφία και να το ανεβάσεις στο φόρουμ, 
αλλά για εμάς που πρέπει να βγάλουμε τα μάτια μας.
Πάντα καλοπροαίρετα.

----------


## aris52

Το έχω φτιάξει πάνω από 20 φορες είναι πολύ καλο εργαλειακή που σου λύνει τα χερια από πολλές άποψης Και απλό  Με τι μονη διαφορα παιδιά δεν θέλει moyfa τρανζίστορ τα RD είναι πολύ καλά αλλα μονο γνήσια :Σκέψη:  :Σκέψη:

----------


## aris52

> Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιο εύκολο για σένα να το σχεδιάσεις σε χαρτί, να το scanάρεις ή τραβήξεις φωτογραφία και να το ανεβάσεις στο φόρουμ, 
> αλλά για εμάς που πρέπει να βγάλουμε τα μάτια μας.
> Πάντα καλοπροαίρετα.




εαν στο φταξω με το προγραμμα δεν θ εχει saspens :Hammer:

----------


## liat

> εαν στο φταξω με το προγραμμα δεν θ εχει saspens



Ό,τι πρέπει το smiley που χρησιμοποίησες!

----------


## aris52

> Ό,τι πρέπει το smiley που χρησιμοποίησες!



οτι θες με ΠΜ
JOHN

----------


## aris52

Εδω ειναι το Λινεαρακι ετοιμο 20161222_230023.jpg20161222_230039.jpg20161222_230058.jpg20161222_230048.jpg Θαναση θα ειναι μεσα στο πακετο σου

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εδω ειναι το Λινεαρακι ετοιμο 20161222_230023.jpg20161222_230039.jpg20161222_230058.jpg20161222_230048.jpg Θαναση θα ειναι μεσα στο πακετο σου



καλό το manhattan style που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά για rf δεν κάνει...

----------


## aris52

> καλό το manhattan style που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά για rf δεν κάνει...



xaxaxaxa o τρελος αμερικανος με το τροχοσπιτο Κωστη μεχρη αυτα τα WATTAKIA καλα ειναι

----------


## SeAfasia

> xaxaxaxa o τρελος αμερικανος με το τροχοσπιτο Κωστη μεχρη αυτα τα WATTAKIA καλα ειναι



οκ,από αρμονικές τι λέει;

----------


## aris52

Kαλο -42db

----------


## SeAfasia

> Kαλο -42db



χμμμ...
-42db πως; :Smile:

----------


## aris52

> χμμμ...
> -42db πως;



μετρημενο μονο απο το φιλτρο στο spectrum με step συους 106 Mh Τρεις ωρες μου φαγε  :Head:

----------

SeAfasia (23-12-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> μετρημενο μονο απο το φιλτρο στο spectrum με step συους 106 Mh Τρεις ωρες μου φαγε



φώτο μπορείς να ανεβάσεις από το spectrum analyser;

----------


## aris52

Σε onair Φωτογραφία0076.jpgΦωτογραφία0077.jpgΦωτογραφία0078.jpg

----------


## 347

> Σε onair Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67979Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67980Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67981



αλλα κολπα :Rolleyes:

----------


## staurosv

παει σε ολη την μπαντα  των fm  και  τι  w  87.5-108  βγαζει  και  ποσα  θελει  οδηγηση  ....φιλτρο  ομως  βλεπω οτι  δεω εχει  ...

----------


## aris52

Απο ολα εχει και παει και παντου χαχαχαχα χρονια πολλα σε ολους

----------

